# Legal responsiblilty for providing receipts



## trini (May 19, 2011)

Anyone had issues with customers and receipts? A customer is trying to demand that I provide him with the vendor receipts that I paid on his job so he can give them to his accountant. If the customer paid me directly for the materials and I've given him receipts to that fact do I have to provide my vendor info?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

This is bid work and not cost-plus, right?

I'd get a lien release for him from the vendor and then POLITELY tell him to get bent.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Also, welcome to CT, please make an introduction in the introduction's section and put your location in your profile.


----------



## C.StichCon (Apr 4, 2011)

It all depends on how you contracted the job. If you were working T&M then they would be right to ask for your material receipts, if you set a price up front for the job then they have no right to the vendor receipts.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think you are obligated to show him your receipt. You can provide him with one of your receipts instead. If he agreed on the terms of your bid and the pricing, their should not be an issue.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like he is trying to find out your profit and made up some acct bs. Did he pay you? If so just explain that you don't have an open book policy with clients unless you agreed to this earlier which I doubt since you posted. If he has not...I would explain that your invoice shows the material cost to your client. Man some customers think they deserve to know everything.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

C.StichCon said:


> It all depends on how you contracted the job.


Ditto


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a similar issue not long ago. I told the customer that I'd be happy to give them a receipt - from ME.

That's a bid job though, not T&M. If it's T&M, give it to them. When doing T&M, any time spent obtaining materials is on their clock ...

edit: sometimes T&M means time, materials, PLUS markup on materials. Regardless, if you're on T&M, give them receipts, and charge them markup according to contract.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Whoa, sorry this posted in the wrong thread, lol.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Have you ever copy and pasted your response to different threads?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Tell them to go to McDonalds and ask them for a receipt from their vendor for the food items.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

knucklehead said:


> Have you ever copy and pasted your response to different threads?


Actually no, I wrote a response on another thread that was too long for the quick reply. Went advanced and then post and it landed here, weird.


----------

